

Startup Quote: Jason Fried, founder, 37signals - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2484215075

======
raychancc
“Easy” is a word that’s used to describe other people’s jobs.

\- Jason Fried (@jasonfried)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2484215075>

